# Robin Hood Keynote 39 Unbleached Flour



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Hello.. My big question of the day!

Just wondering if any of you have ever used this flour [Keynote 39 Unbleached Flour] for any home baking?
I found it at Costco, comes in a 20 kg. bag and is of course next to the regular Robin Hood 10 kg. AP bleached flour.. I have contacted the maker (Robin Hood) to ask about regular baking with the Keynote flour as it was something unfamiliar to me... Their answer is that the flour is not for home bakers to use.. Its made for regular bakeries only.. Really no other explanation than that and I can't seem to find any info about it on line except that it is a 'strong' flour..
Costwise the keynote flour is $9.99 compared to the all purpose at 12.99 which is half the size..
Oviously the Keynote flour would be much better costwise and its driving me nuts that its supposed to be for bakeries only..

This is what's on the ingredient list of the Keynote flour..

[Keynote 39 unbleached flour]

wheat flour, amylase, ascorbic acid, azodicarbonamide, L-Cysteine (hydrochloride) Niacin, iron, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, folic acid.

My everyday brand of unbleached flour ingredients.. [Rogers]

unbleached wheat flour, niacin, reduced iron, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, folic acid..

On my Rogers brand it recommends using 1 tablespoon natural lemon juice to every 4-5 cups flour which I sometimes do and sometimes don't add. Anyway, that would make up for the ascorbic acid in the keynote flour right? That leaves amylase, L-cysteine and azodicarbonamide as the only other difference in the two of them...

But.... Amylase, L-cysteine, and azodicarbonamide are additives in Rogers All purpose 'Bleached' flour which I also have on hand..
So.. all in all, this is has gotten quite confusing and I'm hoping one of you might have some answers.. 
Thanks...


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

If Robin Hood say it's strong flour then that is for bread baking.
It should still have ash etc content on the lower part of the bag/sack, usually just in from where the pleat. qahtan


----------



## yau (Oct 2, 2007)

This flour is just a bakery strong flour (bread flour- 13% gluten), i have used it and it performs superbly at making pizzas, baguettes, and french and italian style breads, and no i don't use this for my bakery, i use it at home, and it's such a bargain comparing it to the Robin Hood best for bread flour ($9.99 canadian per 10kg) and at my costco this is only $11.50 for 20 kg, i would recommend it if u like to make bread.


----------



## carie2008 (May 24, 2008)

OMG! I was searching everywhere to buy this flour---Robin Hood Keynote (Spring Wheat Flour) and yes, it is sold to Bakeries but I want it at home in order to make 'pizzeria style' pizza at home...and this is the key ingredient...this type of flour.....I know now where to go get it ...costco...thanks a bunch!
This flour makes the best pizza dough...and no-one will believe you made it at home.....it does have to be refrigerated for 2 - 7 days before using it, but..it has to be this flour, preferrably bleached.....


----------



## tanaj (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been using Keynote flour for a long time - everything from breads to general use for cooking / baking. It's always turned out great. Could you post the recipe for the pizza dough? I have a couple, but not terrific!
Thanks


----------



## carie2008 (May 24, 2008)

1/2 cup warm water
1/4 tsp yeast
let sit about 5 minutes
add 1/2 cup cold water
1 tsp white sugar
1tsp olive oil
1 tsp sea salt
2 1/2 to 3 cups keynote flour
mix
nead dough about 5 minutes or so till it forms ball easily
Grease bowl, place dough in center, cover with seran wrap or plastic cover, make sure bowl is big enough to allow expansion
Place in fridge to slowly rise for anywhere from 2 to 7 days

When ready to use...remove from fridge and start to stretch and manuever into your pizza round....using a 'pizza stone' to cook gives the best results

Place toppings and sauce and cook in 500 degree oven about 15-20 minutes, till cheese bubbles at top.

Vary the days in fridge until you get a dough of your liking.....
When stretching the dough, a lite dusting of rice flour will give a crisper crust.


----------

